# Surefire Executives are they collectible?



## jccookjr (Apr 22, 2017)

Hoping someone can tell me about the collectibility of earlier Surefire models. I have a nice E1 that never got carried. Seems almost ancient compared to the new models. 

Thanks!
JC


----------



## archimedes (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello, and welcome to CPF.

This post of yours, above, has been approved.

Yes, these E-series flashlights are indeed collectible. As you are new to this forum, I would just add that these types of threads are welcome for general discussion, but not to be used for "price fishing"

A search of old sales threads (here on CPF, at the now closed CPF MarketPlace, and elsewhere on the Web) may be done by those seeking current and historical specific information regarding prices and market value.

Thanks !


----------



## jccookjr (Apr 22, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Hello, and welcome to CPF.
> 
> Your post above has been approved.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Much less interested in selling it than to see what people think about that model. I see the later versions, but rarely the E1. I wonder if they were not too popular or just less interesting for the Surefire community.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 22, 2017)

Very collectable in the mind of flashlight junkies, especially surefire-holics.


----------



## jccookjr (Apr 23, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> Very collectable in the mind of flashlight junkies, especially surefire-holics.



Interesting to know. Much appreciated as I'm just getting serious again about flashlights. Trying to understand what to keep, what to mod, what to buy. You know how that goes! Thanks.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 23, 2017)

There are quite a few vintage variations, or "generations" of the E1 .... If you post a photo here, you will get more detailed responses 

Any lettering or other identifying markings on the flashlight are useful to mention, as well. Even low or unusual serial numbers can affect the value :shrug:

The early E1 "teardrop" versions are especially desirable.

The E1 was also available in several different finishes, some (much) more collectible than others.

Which do you have ?


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 23, 2017)

jccookjr said:


> Interesting to know. Much appreciated as I'm just getting serious again about flashlights. Trying to understand what to keep, what to mod, what to buy. You know how that goes! Thanks.



Lots of folks have them drilled to fit 18mm cells but these days the 16mm cell is getting pretty good so there's no real need to permanently mame (and greatly reduce the strength of) those vintage lights. 

There is an e-series addicts thread in the General Conversation section that covers a lot of ground.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?234418-SureFire-E-Series-Addicts-Unite!


----------



## archimedes (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes, boring the E-series hosts is much riskier than that of other SF hosts.


----------

